# Radeon R9 290 Performance Figures Leaked, Beats GTX 780



## btarunr (Oct 25, 2013)

If these performance numbers posted by credible reviewers at OCUK hold up, then AMD could have a second, more affordable graphics card for you, which outperforms NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 780, at least in synthetic benchmarks. In a brief performance run that spans synthetic tests, which included Unigine Heaven 3.0 at 1080p and 1440p resolutions, with normal level of tessellation; 3DMark 11 (performance preset) and 3DMark Fire Strike (both Normal and Extreme); the card we believe to be R9 290 (name blurred out in the graphs) is consistently faster than the GeForce GTX 780 reference, in the same bench. 

Based on the same 28 nm "Hawaii" silicon as the Radeon R9 290X, the R9 290 is its more affordable sibling, featuring 2,560 Graphics CoreNext stream processors, 160 TMUs, 64 ROPs, and a 512-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, holding 4 GB of memory. It features clock speeds of 947 MHz (core), and 5.00 GHz (memory, GDDR5-effective). There's no word on pricing, but it could be available from the 31st of October, 2013.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 25, 2013)

Today the title taught me that R9 290 is as fast as the R9 290X in quite mode.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 25, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Today the title taught me that R9 290 is as fast as the R9 290X in quite mode.



290 could have its own quiet and uber modes. We don't know which one OCUK tested.


----------



## jigar2speed (Oct 25, 2013)

If R9 290 beats GTX780 while costing $450, it will bring a lot of pain in Nvidia's world.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 25, 2013)

nvidia fanbois... are feeling butthurt everywhere


----------



## RCoon (Oct 25, 2013)

jigar2speed said:


> If R9 290 beats GTX780 while costing $450, it will bring a lot of pain in Nvidia's world.



I certainly hope this brings GPU prices down all over the show. At this rate everyone from both sides will be winners in the coming months of REASONABLE price wars.


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 25, 2013)

wow, this will shake things up more than the 290X does....



RCoon said:


> I certainly hope this brings GPU prices down all over the show. At this rate everyone from both sides will be winners in the coming months of REASONABLE price wars.



 Except for the people who have already bought titan at $1,000 or even the 780, bought at the wrong time and paid too much....


----------



## jigar2speed (Oct 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I certainly hope this brings GPU prices down all over the show. At this rate everyone from both sides will be winners in the coming months of REASONABLE price wars.



Exactly, if Nvidia can offer me TITAN even at $600 i am all for it.


----------



## NutZInTheHead (Oct 25, 2013)

I just love competition.
Just imagine how Intel would price their top tier processors if AMD CPUs were competitive.

Good on you AMD keep up the good work.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 25, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Except for the people who have already bought titan at $1,000 or even the 780, bought at the wrong time and paid too much....



I dont feel bad for paying £550 to adopt a 780 on release day. I'm sure many Titan owners don't feel bad either. 

You have a budget, and you have a desired date to play games. If you dont buy at some point, and just wait forever, you'll constantly be disappointed when something comes out to beat something else. Why would I want to wait a year after a GPU has been released to buy it at a lower cost, when something else has probably come onto the market that beats it in everything?

If everybody thought the way you did, every single person who bought ANY card within a month of it being released would feel disappointed in 6 months time when its price goes down and something else beats it at the price point you bought it for.
It's a bad arguement, and people should stop using it.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 25, 2013)

NutZInTheHead said:


> I just love competition.
> Just imagine how Intel would price their top tier processors if AMD CPUs were competitive.
> 
> Good on you AMD keep up the good work.



Agree. I miss Athlon 64 days...


----------



## arterius2 (Oct 25, 2013)

pretty sure the benchmarks we see here is 290 in uber mode, they will obviously use the faster mode to make their statement as there are no noise/temp/power graphs

290 uber = 290x silent


----------



## HR_The_Butcher (Oct 25, 2013)

Will this version use the same cooler as on 290X or will there be 290 cards with custom coolers from day one?


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I dont feel bad for paying £550 to adopt a 780 on release day. I'm sure many Titan owners don't feel bad either.
> 
> You have a budget, and you have a desired date to play games. If you dont buy at some point, and just wait forever, you'll constantly be disappointed when something comes out to beat something else. Why would I want to wait a year after a GPU has been released to buy it at a lower cost, when something else has probably come onto the market that beats it in everything?
> 
> ...



Maybe you can say that with the 780, but Titan is a huge fail. Usually, the new cards are around the same price or maybe 20% faster in performance but Titan has lost a huge amount of value almost 50% in just a couple of months. I cant remember any card in the last decade that has lost so much value so quickly. Massive fail. Nvidia should be called out for ass reaming its customers. Its one of the main reasons I don't have much respect for NVidia as a company.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 25, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Maybe you can say that with the 780, but Titan is a huge fail. Usually, the new cards are around the same price or maybe 20% faster in performance but Titan has lost a huge amount of value almost 50% in just a couple of months. I cant remember any card in the last decade that has lost so much value so quickly. Massive fail. Nvidia should be called out for ass reaming its customers. Its one of the main reasons I don't have much respect for NVidia as a company.



7990? That is now half price in the UK  So AMD is also guilty of over inflating the price of a card. Everything you say could be applied to this situation with the 7990, yet you dont make a case against that either, because you are here to specifically knock NVidia for all intents and purpose.


----------



## arterius2 (Oct 25, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Maybe you can say that with the 780, but Titan is a huge fail. Usually, the new cards are around the same price or maybe 20% faster in performance but Titan has lost a huge amount of value almost 50% in just a couple of months. I cant remember any card in the last decade that has lost so much value so quickly. Massive fail. Nvidia should be called out for ass reaming its customers. Its one of the main reasons I don't have much respect for NVidia as a company.



Titan is a quiet and efficient card for what it does, and a peace of mind, and it serves other purposes other than gaming. as long as there's demand for it, it will keep selling at that given price. Just because a given card doesn't fit your profile and out of reach for you doesn't make it a failure.


----------



## Naito (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm an Nvidia guy, but this is great news! Bring on better prices!


----------



## Naito (Oct 25, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Maybe you can say that with the 780, but Titan is a huge fail. Usually, the new cards are around the same price or maybe 20% faster in performance but Titan has lost a huge amount of value almost 50% in just a couple of months



Not if you were after a cheap compute card...


----------



## vega22 (Oct 25, 2013)

so am i alone in thinking the nda figures are for the 780ti?

nice 1 gibbo :thumb:


----------



## RCoon (Oct 25, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> so am i alone in thinking the nda figures are for the 780ti?
> 
> nice 1 gibbo :thumb:



Most of the graphs would look to be that way, except 3DMark. It randomly beats a Titan.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 25, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> so am i alone in thinking the nda figures are for the 780ti?
> 
> nice 1 gibbo :thumb:



here's the clue about 290


			
				Gibbo said:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> 
> Hynix and Elpida are both just as good as each other.
> 
> ...



he already had R290 in his hand.. 



			
				Addition said:
			
		

> If you already own a GTX 780 or a Titan there is little reason to upgrade unless your GTX 780 is an extremely poor overclocker. *We think 780Ti won't have* the easy victory it maybe hoped for and the 780Ti and R290X will be very closely matched in performance, price however, most unlikely, but now its time for NVIDIA to play its cards.



he assumed that 780Ti would not get an easy victory against R290X


----------



## JTristam (Oct 25, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Maybe you can say that with the 780, but Titan is a huge fail. Usually, the new cards are around the same price or maybe 20% faster in performance but Titan has lost a huge amount of value almost 50% in just a couple of months. I cant remember any card in the last decade that has lost so much value so quickly. Massive fail. Nvidia should be called out for ass reaming its customers. Its one of the main reasons I don't have much respect for NVidia as a company.



Care to show the proof that Titan lost almost 50% of its value in just a couple of months? Any paper or sheet or legit article you can show everyone here? Or that was just your stupid argument out of blind hatred, being a fanboy and all? I've read many comments like that talking shit about Intel or Creative or any other company. Yet people who posted comments like that always failed to make a case against those company. Sorry, but I have to say this; I hate fanboys. Fanboys = retards, doesn't matter the color or side. 

I've been an Intel and NVIDIA user since the GeForce 2 MX days and I bought their hardwares mainly for productivity but I never looked down upon other companies. ATI/AMD is surely inefficient regarding power consumption and there are many things like driver issues and whatnot but there's no need for me to say bad things about them like AMD=FAIL or whatever. Maybe it's just ATI/AMD trademark, maybe it's just the way they do things. So what? Love it or leave it.

But yeah, maybe that's because I'm not a fanboy to any side and I'm not a retard.



			
				RCoon said:
			
		

> I dont feel bad for paying £550 to adopt a 780 on release day. I'm sure many Titan owners don't feel bad either.



I have 2 Titans running in SLI and I never felt bad about it. I bought them about 2 weeks after release for productivity (I use 3DS Max and work as a freelance 3D artist) and playing games like Skyrim, Battlefield 3 and many more and never regretted my decision. It was a good one actually because I don't have to upgrade my graphics for at least a year or two.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 25, 2013)

Did this Gibbo guy delete his posts? The Elpida ram historically clocks lower than the Hynix or Samsung. If you add voltage to anything, you can overclock it more. Not sure where he was going with that... but there are complaints on the Elpida memory and its overclocking even from EVGA and many other users.

Regarding the Titan losing its value. I see where he was coming from. The Titan is a $1K card that performs like a $730 card (any overclocked 780 will match a Titan). So from an enthusiast stand point, especially in a used market (not faux markets like ebay where there are idiots that will still pay $1K for a used Titan), the value of that card has plummeted due to the competition. I mean The 290x is a hair below it for $580 for Pete's sake! The difference in performance between a Titan and a $780 is ~5%. About the only financially responsible reason to purchase a Titan in the current market, or since the release of the 780 at least, is because of its compute and DP abilities in the professional graphics segment. If you do not use that stuff, than saving $300 and getting a 780 is the fiscally responsible choice.... technically, today, the 290X would be the go to card.


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 25, 2013)

where is the pre order button?


----------



## Initialised (Oct 25, 2013)

Pretty sure the top smudge is Uber/OC mode and the lower smudge is Quiet/Std


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 25, 2013)

If the 290 is within 5-10% of its big brother, it will need to be carefully priced. The GTX780 performance is so close to Titan as it has fewer cores and less memory, therefore it has more power headroom,  so clocks a lot higher. 
Maybe the 290 will be the better buy as it might over clock better too?


----------



## Melvis (Oct 25, 2013)

NutZInTheHead said:


> Just imagine how Intel would price their top tier processors if AMD CPUs were competitive.



Just like the old Athlon P4 days huh? which made no difference in price, so that's never going to happen.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 25, 2013)

Comparing W1z review between the 290x and Titan, the tests shown here either don't make sense or are so cherry picked that it's not even worth taking seriously.


----------



## birdie (Oct 25, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Maybe you can say that with the 780, but Titan is a huge fail. Usually, the new cards are around the same price or maybe 20% faster in performance but Titan has lost a huge amount of value almost 50% in just a couple of months. I cant remember any card in the last decade that has lost so much value so quickly. Massive fail. Nvidia should be called out for ass reaming its customers. Its one of the main reasons I don't have much respect for NVidia as a company.



Did or does NVIDIA force anyone to buy their GPUs?  No?

Then WTF are you talking about? Now go sue Porsche for selling their 911.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Comparing W1z review between the 290x and Titan, the tests shown here either don't make sense or are so cherry picked that it's not even worth taking seriously.



At the risk of angering some people who lack objectivity, it would be prudent to point out the guy works for a company that wants to maximise sales volume. It's his job to create hype.


----------



## arterius2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Comparing W1z review between the 290x and Titan, the tests shown here either don't make sense or are so cherry picked that it's not even worth taking seriously.



trust me these so called "leaked" benchmarks were probably strictly controlled by AMD before being allowed to "leak"


----------



## birdie (Oct 25, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Just like the old Athlon P4 days huh? which made no difference in price, so that's never going to happen.



Athlon 64 forced Intel to abandon its highly inefficient Prescott architecture and come up with something a lot faster and power efficient.

I'd like to thank AMD for making Intel move their corporate a** and release decent CPUs.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 25, 2013)

birdie said:


> Did or does NVIDIA force anyone to buy their GPUs?  No?
> 
> Then WTF are you talking about? Now go sue Porsche for selling their 911.



dont be so bitter btw buggalugs is right.

like no one saw this coming, it happens every generation, Its just this time Nvidia went too far with their pricing and now its quite clear what a gk104 should have been worth , never mind the gk110 but people bought them. 

dont sweat it nvidia will have a reply in time for christmass, a card that kicks the Gtx 780 and titans ass for less money then a 780, well that might not cheer some up either, roll on the bargains.


----------



## EpicShweetness (Oct 26, 2013)

This is the card I'm looking at. I'm still unsure about the 290X reciveing non-reference coolers, but I know that the 290 will. The 290X proved to be "held back" by it's craptasic cooler, so even if this is slower then it's bigger brother, it *GOING* to have a better cooler, and be cheaper. Who knows missing 256 shaders may prove to same some power as well. Save some power, produce less heat, better cooler to dissipate heat, better overclocking potential.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 26, 2013)

birdie said:


> Athlon 64 forced Intel to abandon its highly inefficient Prescott architecture and come up with something a lot faster and power efficient.
> 
> I'd like to thank AMD for making Intel move their corporate a** and release decent CPUs.



Thats right indeed they did, but it never changed anything about the price...Intel has always been more expensive no matter what century lol


----------



## symmetrical (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not on any side, this is great news for prices in general. But both companies switch roles time to time. Remember the 7970 launched at a staggering $550? Then the GTX 680 came out at $400 and even the playing field. Then it made AMD come out with the 7970GE which performs better. The only true outlier is the Titan, I mean yeah sure it has all that compute performance blah blah blah, it still shouldn't have cost $1000. Whatever happen to $500 being the absolute high end? I'm sure once the 780Ti hits it will be ~$750... I mean come on, that's half of my rent. So I'm glad AMD decided to price their new cards much more reasonable to performance.


----------



## symmetrical (Oct 26, 2013)

EpicShweetness said:


> This is the card I'm looking at. I'm still unsure about the 290X reciveing non-reference coolers, but I know that the 290 will. The 290X proved to be "held back" by it's craptasic cooler, so even if this is slower then it's bigger brother, it *GOING* to have a better cooler, and be cheaper. Who knows missing 256 shaders may prove to same some power as well. Save some power, produce less heat, better cooler to dissipate heat, better overclocking potential.



And hopefully they allow non-reference designs, it will be funny if it ends up performing better than the 290X since the 290X is a furnace that downclocks too much.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 26, 2013)

symmetrical said:


> And hopefully they allow non-reference designs, it will be funny if it ends up performing better than the 290X since the 290X is a furnace that downclocks too much.



Non-refence cooling is coming late Nov/Dec after Nvidia releases the 780 Ti.


----------



## Zubasa (Oct 26, 2013)

birdie said:


> Did or does NVIDIA force anyone to buy their GPUs?  No?
> 
> Then WTF are you talking about? Now go sue Porsche for selling their 911.


So you are comparing Porsche to nVidia?
I take that as an insult to the Germans 
You know that both nVidia and AMD mainly sells ASIC which are both manufactured at TSMC in Taiwan likely under the same roof


----------



## arterius2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Zubasa said:


> So you are comparing Porsche to nVidia?
> I take that as an insult to the Germans
> You know that both nVidia and AMD mainly sells ASIC which are both manufactured at TSMC in Taiwan likely under the same roof



pretty sure he was just making a comparison to something that charges a premium for a quality product, he could of said lexus or corvet or whatever, the fact is that people are willing to pay a premium for what they believe is a better overall product.
now people are probably gonna flak me for saying NVidia makes the better product,  well let me make this clear, NVidia probably puts more focus(R&D) on noise, temp, and energy efficient technology more than AMD and as a responsible consumer that's where i'll put my wallet on.

you are going to find that when people mature and grow older, they enjoy things with more finesse in life, with more expectations in other qualities than just brute performance. I used to only care about performance scores as a teenager, but as I become older, I start to put more awareness into other factors such as dust, noise, temperature and power consumption because me as a consumer would like to show more considerations and responsibilities in my purchase, such as voting with my wallet on the greener tech, or whether the noise would affect my wife's sleep at night, its things like this that some of us are willing to pay a premium for. and really, we're not kids anymore and we make enough money to handle the extra cost for a peace of mind.


----------



## happita (Oct 26, 2013)

I might have heard something different than what some of you are posting. Every R series card is going to get non-reference coolers right off the bat except the R290 and R290X. I take it that the non-X is just a cut down from the X which are both made from the same silicon slab and looks like the same size length-wise as well. So it wouldn't make sense if only the R290 would get the non-reference treatment and let the manufacturers ignore the furnace that is the R290X. I think the R290X has a lot of potential once those custom coolers are fitted.

Either way, these premium cards are priced in the right spot IMO, maybe a few dollars too high, but who cares, these are designed to compete with the 780 and the TITAN. And if I say so myself, it looks like AMD have a couple of winners here with regards to price/performance. Power consumption and heat, that's another debate altogether. We'll start seeing more power conscious cards when the 20nm generation comes around, but until then, this is what we got, take it or leave it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 26, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Maybe you can say that with the 780, but Titan is a huge fail. Usually, the new cards are around the same price or maybe 20% faster in performance but Titan has lost a huge amount of value almost 50% in just a couple of months. I cant remember any card in the last decade that has lost so much value so quickly. Massive fail. Nvidia should be called out for ass reaming its customers. Its one of the main reasons I don't have much respect for NVidia as a company.



I'm sick and tired of people saying dumb things like: "people who bought Titan must be crying and butthurt", "People who bought Titan must be committing mass suicide" "People who bought Titan must have more money than brains"

Well, guess what? My dual Titans didn't spontaneously catch fire when Nvidia released the 780, and I just checked right now, and they didn't spontaneously ignite neither when my new 290X arrived at my door earlier today, I continue enjoying awesome gaming by playing Batman Arkham Origins from my couch on my Shield next to my son while he watches cartoons on a Saturday morning, and enjoying Metro LL on my 3D surround setup at max details after he goes to bed.

In the meantime Windows 8 just finished installing on my 290X rig and I plan to start installing my full Steam library to it so I can game from my couch on my 60" TV and enjoy TruAudio on my 7.2 setup and max out BF4 once the Mantle patch is released in December.

Don't you get it? People who buy Ferraris don't cry or feel butthurt just because Nissan released the GT-R at one fifth of the price and it gets from 0 to 60 a hundredth of a second faster, they don't give a flying fuck, and if they please, they can get a pink colored GT-R just for the sake of it and park it next to their shiny Ferrari.

The logic behind the arguments used by some people is so fundamentally flawed, that it really saddens me, I fully understand that not everyone can afford every new single video card that is released, but that doesn't give these same people the right to insult and bully while protected by the anonimity that Internet Forums offer...

Oh well, I better get ready for another barrage of hateful comments picking up every single detail of what I just posted.... whatever, I have much better things to do than wasting my precious time trying to fight the Zealots, it just makes me sad to see the state of our forum, it used to be that people would come here to ask for help and at the same time help other users, but now these forums have been taken over by mouth foaming Haters with way too much time in their hands, what a sad state of affairs...


----------



## Naito (Oct 26, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm sick and tired of people saying dumb things like: "people who bought Titan must be crying and butthurt", "People who bought Titan must be committing mass suicide" "People who bought Titan must have more money than brains"



I couldn't agree more. 

My theory is that some enthusiasts like to have the latest and greatest, not the next best thing. So, when they see how outrageously priced the hardware is (in their eyes), they themselves feel 'butthurt' and will attack anyone who can afford such extreme hardware. That, or they are fanboys for the other team.


----------



## arterius2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Naito said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> My theory is that some enthusiasts like to have the latest and greatest, not the next best thing. So, when they see how outrageously priced the hardware is (in their eyes), they themselves feel 'butthurt' and will attack anyone who can afford such extreme hardware. That, or they are fanboys for the other team.



Well, this is what happens when 12 year olds (or so called millennials) are starting to learn and use the internet, while they lack the financial capability to acquire any of these said hardwares, their ego however, needs to be constantly reinvigorated.


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 26, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm sick and tired of people saying dumb things like: "people who bought Titan must be crying and butthurt", "People who bought Titan must be committing mass suicide" "People who bought Titan must have more money than brains"
> 
> In the meantime Windows 8 just finished installing on my 290X rig and I plan to start installing my full Steam library to it so I can game from my couch on my 60" TV and enjoy TruAudio on my 7.2 setup and max out BF4 once the Mantle patch is released in December.
> 
> ...








Chill out mate,that's only common in every forum 
Personally i never judge Titan is a fail,considering Titan IS not just a gaming card beast.I had..err...technically had one...for the workstation purposes.For those who want performance upgrade over 7970 GE CFX and cant afford more expensive K5000,Titan will serves you well.As for me...nah...i'm with the otherside,forever 

Oh you had 290X?Mind to build a club here?


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 26, 2013)

Another thread turned into crap by the same hypocrites and ignorants.  Bravo!!!

Now, If your done thanking each others post.

Which thread are me meeting up at next ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 26, 2013)

Stick to the topic, last warning.


----------



## jihadjoe (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting stuff. The 290 could be the Hawaii variant to go for, since the 290X seems to be thermally limited anyway.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 26, 2013)

symmetrical said:


> I'm not on any side, this is great news for prices in general. But both companies switch roles time to time. Remember the 7970 launched at a staggering $550? Then the GTX 680 came out at $400 and even the playing field. Then it made AMD come out with the 7970GE which performs better. The only true outlier is the Titan, I mean yeah sure it has all that compute performance blah blah blah, it still shouldn't have cost $1000. Whatever happen to $500 being the absolute high end? I'm sure once the 780Ti hits it will be ~$750... I mean come on, that's half of my rent. So I'm glad AMD decided to price their new cards much more reasonable to performance.



Dude the 680 didn't launch at 400$ it launched at 500$ and it was only better because AMD was really reservative with it's clocks on the 7900 cards.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 26, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> Dude the 680 didn't launch at 400$ it launched at 500$ and it was only better because AMD was really reservative with it's clocks on the 7900 cards.



Just a bit of insight, both companies know full well what their cards can be made to do, and even in the case of the R9 290x they are aware of the improvemant that could have been gained with better cooling or more phases or a better node.

nothing is accidentally constructed the way it is and the 7970 is the perfect example of this process.

limited cooler reff style first to get the first round of sales

AIB own choice coolers next to one up the competition and reap a few more sales

then a tweeked Ghz or what have you (superclocked,golden etc for nv) 

then a complete rebrand and market segment drop version of the same thing



And I can tell you this much , buy a refference board and go crazey with a full cover waterblock  and enough rad, and you pretty much get the same as the last version released  when overclocked from day 1, my 5870 did a fair few years for its worth.

except they improve drivers too even years in ie framepacing with amd made 1080p a dream on xfired 5 series and nvidia also does with it's drivers(fxaa for eg)


----------



## RCoon (Oct 26, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> At the risk of angering some people who lack objectivity, it would be prudent to point out the guy works for a company that wants to maximise sales volume. It's his job to create hype.



Gibbo has been in bed with AMD for months now. You can bet on it these results are cherry picked and very specifically set up.


----------



## Eagleye (Oct 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gibbo has been in bed with AMD for months now. You can bet on it these results are cherry picked and very specifically set up.



That`s ridiculous, as he sells all type of hardware including AMD and Nvidia LOL. If anything I would suspect tech sites more over big hardware retailers to be biased.

Am sure you feel TTL at OC3D and LinusTechTips are the ones to be trusted right?  The banners/colours at OcUK have been Green since god knows how long.

The R9 290 Is going to bring law, order and justice to the GPU market 
Nvidia did the exact opposite by ripping people off. There are allot of people who are unhappy with Nvidia, so I only hope Nvidia think twice before they price the GTX 780TI.

PS I might actually go with cheaper R9 280X and not the 290 since it beats the 780 in some games.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 26, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gibbo has been in bed with AMD for months now. You can bet on it these results are cherry picked and very specifically set up.



That's so ridiculous

You seem to want to validate you stance or re-assure yourself of you purchase by the constant put down and re-assurance of your post lately

Get over it.

As time goes on new hardware comes out and it improves. Different people see different value in things and not everyone see it from the same perspective as you.

Its so naïve and narrow minded that your perspective as convince as you are that will be the norm or adapted by others because you want it to.

I really don't see how he could be in bed with AMD when he using 



> Titan - 993MHz / 6008MHz
> R290X STD - 1000MHz / 5000MHz
> R290X OC - 1060MHz / 6000MHz
> R290X CF STD - 1000MHz / 5000MHz
> ...



What hes showing is a non-reference 780 OC+(OC) can still compete with a mildly OC reference R9 290X in these benchmarks and vise versa

Its up-to the consumer to decide which one suits them.




the54thvoid said:


> Unfortunately Gibbo has in the past hyped up certain cards. The last I noticed was an AMD card and when it was released was nowhere near his estimate. *Annoyingly I genuinely can't recall. Might have been the 6970 stomping all over the competition but i cant be sure. *
> Its very naive imo to believe any review from any sales person, regardless of what is being reviewed. Anybody taking note of a sales persons review is off base.
> However, the Hawaii chip is still impressive in terms of competition with team green.



So your unsure of his bias in the past but cant provide proof of it ?

I'm not here to stick up for this person or site but how does that discredit his test results (these aren't estimates)?

I agree its naïve to believe any review regardless and would add its to ones own detriment to take a random persons post on a forum as fact as well.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 26, 2013)

Unfortunately Gibbo has in the past hyped up certain cards. The last I noticed was an AMD card and when it was released was nowhere near his estimate. Annoyingly I genuinely can't recall. Might have been the 6970 stomping all over the competition but i cant be sure. 
Its very naive imo to believe any review from any sales person, regardless of what is being reviewed. Anybody taking note of a sales persons review is off base. 
However, the Hawaii chip is still impressive in terms of competition with team green.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 27, 2013)

Here is another leak of R9 290 by Dark Lord
Price believed to be $449.99


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gibbo has been in bed with AMD for months now. You can bet on it these results are cherry picked and very specifically set up.



i don't think so.  However, we will see the actual number in the next few days .


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2013)

1d10t said:


> Oh you had 290X?Mind to build a club here?



Unfortunately I don't have the time to properly maintain a thread for club members and I would be doing a disservice to other 290X owners by starting a club so soon, but there are plenty of other forum users that are getting this card really soon and will be able to better maintain this club, I will definitely a club once it opens 

Are you getting a 290X/290?

The 290 might be an awesome value for the price if it's faster than the GTX780 out of the box, it might have some good OC potential if the disabled steam processors help the silicon run cooler than its older brother.

For now it would be wise to wait until the card is officially released before making conjectures IMHO


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> Here is another leak of R9 290 by Dark Lord
> Price believed to be $449.99
> 
> https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/s720x720/1002552_169867923220902_2012648854_n.png



If the 290 does match a 780 +/- few %, and they have a waterblock for it, that may be a more appropriate choice for my next card.  It looks exiting to be sure!


----------



## bpgt64 (Oct 27, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> nvidia fanbois... are feeling butthurt everywhere



So the card AMD just put out, generates a ALOT more heat, and requires ALOT more power to MATCH tech from Nvidia that's been out...for 8 months?

Good to see AMD getting back in the ring after the CF frame rate issues, healthy competition only benefits the consumer...


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 27, 2013)

HR_The_Butcher said:


> Will this version use the same cooler as on 290X or will there be 290 cards with custom coolers from day one?



I think custom coolers will be available from day one. I just looked on Newegg and found for the 'coming soon' r9 290. One of the Asus models has this name; ASUS X9290-DC2T-4GD5 in the specification section. Therefore implying there will be a DirectCUII cooler version available. Whether it comes out on day one or if this is really true is another matter though. ASUS R9290-4GD5 Radeon R9 290 Video Card

That being said though, there is the same thing for the 290x from Asus but it is apparently discontinued :/
ASUS X9290X-DC2T-4GD5 Radeon R9 290X 4GB GDDR5 Vid...


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not 100% on this.. depending if they change cap limits per AIB in bios. 

The way the cards run a aftermarket cooler will not matter as default.  The way PowerTune works now it will try and reach the limits. Unless told otherwise.

You will have to manually set a Temp target via OverDrive.  This means sacrificing fan speed/noise for temp/performance.

For instance Asus DirectCU cooler might give you a higher limit in clock and memory but it will be at the 95C temp limit. The advantage is a higher sustained performance in dynamic clock.
You could also lower the Temp target to 75C while running quieter then silent mode in a reference cooler but not at the same performance (I don't think they cool that well).

So in essence non-reference coolers will still be hitting the 95C temp at a lower noise level while providing a higher sustain dynamic clock.

The only issue I see is AIB with low-end cooling solutions will stick out like soar thumbs and will be mad.  Most people will lean towards the better cooling solution once comparisons come out.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> Except for the people who have already bought titan at $1,000 or even the 780, bought at the wrong time and paid too much....



That's the standard way of the world in tech. The earlier you buy, the more you pay.



EarthDog said:


> Did this Gibbo guy delete his posts? The Elpida ram historically clocks lower than the Hynix or Samsung. If you add voltage to anything, you can overclock it more. Not sure where he was going with that... but there are complaints on the Elpida memory and its overclocking even from EVGA and many other users.
> 
> Regarding the Titan losing its value. I see where he was coming from. The Titan is a $1K card that performs like a $730 card (any overclocked 780 will match a Titan). So from an enthusiast stand point, especially in a used market (not faux markets like ebay where there are idiots that will still pay $1K for a used Titan), the value of that card has plummeted due to the competition. I mean The 290x is a hair below it for $580 for Pete's sake! The difference in performance between a Titan and a $780 is ~5%. About the only financially responsible reason to purchase a Titan in the current market, or since the release of the 780 at least, is because of its compute and DP abilities in the professional graphics segment. If you do not use that stuff, than saving $300 and getting a 780 is the fiscally responsible choice.... technically, today, the 290X would be the go to card.


Since when was buying high performance _anything_ about being fiscally responsible? The tippy top of any segment, be it gfx cards, cpus, or even cars, has always come with a stiff premium.



Melvis said:


> Just like the old Athlon P4 days huh? which made no difference in price, so that's never going to happen.



No, AMD just charged the same premiums for their high end too, because Intel already set the precedent, and AMD didn't bother trying to change it. They just followed Intel's lead.

Here, AMD is setting the precedent. So nVidia will have to react to maintain sales. Though Titan may not be affected due to it's DP compute capabilities. It remains in a niche where AMD has no direct competition.


That said, have AMD's drivers improved? I went green after all the driver issues I had with the 4k and 5k series. I'll consider them again if their software quality has improved.


----------



## buggalugs (Oct 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> 7990? That is now half price in the UK  So AMD is also guilty of over inflating the price of a card. Everything you say could be applied to this situation with the 7990, yet you dont make a case against that either, because you are here to specifically knock NVidia for all intents and purpose.



 How can you even compare the 7990, it has 2 GPUs. I don't expect any company to give away the 2nd GPU for free. But anyway, I have never been a fan of the $1,000 GPU from any company for that reason, they don't hold their value. So instead of assuming and accusing people you don't even know. How about you grow up?

 Its OK for you to criticize the AMD card(as you have a few times in the 290X review thread) but when someone criticizes NVidia you get upset and accuse people of being fanboys. You're talking to a Nvidia 680 lightning owner lol.



JTristam said:


> Care to show the proof that Titan lost almost 50% of its value in just a couple of months? Any paper or sheet or legit article you can show everyone here? Or that was just your stupid argument out of blind hatred, being a fanboy and all? I've read many comments like that talking shit about Intel or Creative or any other company. Yet people who posted comments like that always failed to make a case against those company. Sorry, but I have to say this; I hate fanboys. Fanboys = retards, doesn't matter the color or side.
> 
> I've been an Intel and NVIDIA user since the GeForce 2 MX days and I bought their hardwares mainly for productivity but I never looked down upon other companies. ATI/AMD is surely inefficient regarding power consumption and there are many things like driver issues and whatnot but there's no need for me to say bad things about them like AMD=FAIL or whatever. Maybe it's just ATI/AMD trademark, maybe it's just the way they do things. So what? Love it or leave it.
> 
> ...



 You need to grow up too. I'm running a 680 lightning at the moment you fool. If you go back through my comments. I don't personally attack people but I will make an exception in your case because you personally attacked me. I'm getting so sick of you juvenile ignoramouses who think they can pass judgement on people they don't know based on one generic comment.

 Its obvious that the only 2 people who got offended happen to own a titan or 780 and are butthurt.  You accused me of being a fan boy but my comment to Rcoon was a result of him trolling the AMD 290X/290 release stories on TPU and complaining and whinging and putting AMD down every chance he gets. I didn't start this shit. Maybe you butthurt Nvidia fanboys who spent a fortune on titan should stay out of the AMD threads so you wont get upset and cry about all the money you spent.

 I buy cards from both Nvidia and AMD but I don't like it when companies overprice graphics cards and Nvidia is much worse than AMD in that regard. Proprietary tech is also bad for consumers. Nvidia started it , now AMD is joining in and its not going to be for us consumers down the road. That is my opinion and the opinion of many in the tech field. My hope is that Nvidia will listen to public backlash on its prices and proprietary tech and change. If you're happy to bend over and take it up the ass that's up to you.

 TPU is not what it used to be, I know a lot of us who have been here for years are sick of these blowin teenagers who signed up like a year ago and like to talk shit on the forums.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 27, 2013)

EDIT: Wrong thread. damn phone app...


----------



## Frick (Oct 27, 2013)

Wile E said:


> That said, have AMD's drivers improved? I went green after all the driver issues I had with the 4k and 5k series. I'll consider them again if their software quality has improved.



People say they have.


----------



## petedread (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm assuming that just like Nvidia's last series of cards we will not be able to use something like MSI Afterburner to unlock and overclock? (I've just ordered a battlefield edition from XFX)


----------



## 1d10t (Oct 27, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Gibbo has been in bed with AMD for months now. You can bet on it these results are cherry picked and very specifically set up.



There is a thin guideline for reviewer or tester,we cannot express explicitly our discrepancy regardless its perform worse or better than competitor.If you were neutral and unbiased reviewer you might serve anything in a silver plate,include your personal opinion in closing and let readers make their own conclusion.



Xzibit said:


> Here is another leak of R9 290 by Dark Lord
> Price believed to be $449.99
> 
> https://scontent-a-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/s720x720/1002552_169867923220902_2012648854_n.png



As predicted before,but i couldn't believed AMD could take a small lead from GTX 780 since they only equipped with 2560 SP.
Oh and...just a big dreaming...AMD could planning dual card as 7990 predecessor,maybe R9 299X (dual R9 290) at much "affordable" price ($899) in case nVidia going nuts and release $1250 GTX 790 (dual GTX 780). 



SIGSEGV said:


> i don't think so.  However, we will see the actual number in the next few days .



If turn out on par with GTX 780 and only causing $450 damage what will you do? 



15th Warlock said:


> Are you getting a 290X/290?
> 
> The 290 might be an awesome value for the price if it's faster than the GTX780 out of the box, it might have some good OC potential if the disabled steam processors help the silicon run cooler than its older brother.
> 
> For now it would be wise to wait until the card is officially released before making conjectures IMHO



I was excited yet reluctant to have crossfire 290X.It undoubtedly suit my eyefinity needs,yet my 760W PSU will scream like ol' granny if i take two of them without any consideration.On the other hand,i cant have more juice since my shack only had 10 Amps 

I'm just wish R290 power consumption within 7970 envelope,unlike its older brother which is skyrocketing near 7990.Even if they perform 3% slower than GTX 780,they will had my money


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 27, 2013)

Frick said:


> People say they have.



I certainly think that they have, but granted my experience with nVidia cards has been the opposite as others' have had. I had a nVidia card fry DDC on a display at work which was stepping over the line. At least AMD hasn't damaged any of my devices. 

On to the note of drivers, I've felt that crossfire has been more stable lately and with the new frame pacing, it runs very smoothly as well. I can't complain about it.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 27, 2013)

petedread said:


> I'm assuming that just like Nvidia's last series of cards we will not be able to use something like MSI Afterburner to unlock and overclock? (I've just ordered a battlefield edition from XFX)



You will just check the 290x review w1zz tested voltage scaling on the card which means it is definitely possible but it depends on AIBs to provide a unlocked bios. Asus xfx and gigabyte have started voltage locking their cards but sapphire and MSI don't voltage lock. Though sapphires cards tend to have software compatibility issues and you have to wait a little before voltage control works.


----------



## purecain (Oct 27, 2013)

prolimatech have a heat sink for R9 290x at ocuk....

theres 4 versions with and without fans, in black or chrome but I need to see some perf numbers between a few hsf's before I throw 80quid at cooling a gpu...


----------



## petedread (Oct 27, 2013)

@buildzoid, thanks.
 Looks like my case is going to be perfect for this hot card, even though it's going straight under water I'm sure it would still kick out some heat into the case.
Got it on a before 12 delivery, next few hours are gonna suck.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 27, 2013)

buggalugs said:


> How can you even compare the 7990, it has 2 GPUs. I don't expect any company to give away the 2nd GPU for free. But anyway, I have never been a fan of the $1,000 GPU from any company for that reason, they don't hold their value. So instead of assuming and accusing people you don't even know. How about you grow up?
> 
> Its OK for you to criticize the AMD card(as you have a few times in the 290X review thread) but when someone criticizes NVidia you get upset and accuse people of being fanboys. You're talking to a Nvidia 680 lightning owner lol.
> 
> ...



Proprietary tech is not always bad. It drives innovation. Take CUDA, for example. Direct Compute and OpenCL would not be where they are today if not for CUDA. And nVidia still supports both of those open standards. CUDA is just able to do things those APIs don't have provisions for. And because of that, those features will find their way into the open standards. Proprietary is only bad if it locks you out from open standards in the process.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 27, 2013)

More leaks by Chiphell forums


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2013)

I look at it this way, Providing a win in competition, bringing down prices for both camps- amd fans get agood card just as nvidia fans do.


----------

